
Serverless Performance: Cloudflare Workers, Lambda and LambdaEdge - alex_young
https://blog.cloudflare.com/serverless-performance-comparison-workers-lambda/
======
cremp
So Cloudflare workers are faster than AWS lambdas with a _lot_ of home court
advantage. Not like they will actually say anything is faster than their
product.

Lots of self-promotion; yet doesn't even touch the fact that AWS lambdas (both
@Edge and in region) have cold-start times (among other things.)

